# The Dps Vk Thread



## tuxybuzz (Nov 22, 2008)

hey..inviting all dps vasant kunj students to discuss things about our school here..


----------



## manishjha18 (Nov 22, 2008)

hey if everybody starts like this--there wont be any end --


----------



## tuxybuzz (Nov 22, 2008)

un..yeah right..mods please delete it..


----------



## techdude (Nov 22, 2008)

don't see any harm in this....maybe each school or college should have a thread....and who knows new sub-forums too at a later stage....


----------



## karmanya (Nov 30, 2008)

Why don't we have a DPS thread?
Im from DPS MR. @tuxy- are you part of code-warriors?


----------



## Davidboon (Nov 30, 2008)

Hi everybody !!
i am from from DPS , Damanjodi .


----------



## tuxybuzz (Nov 30, 2008)

karmanya said:


> Im from DPS MR. @tuxy- are you part of code-warriors?


am in VK
no iam not part of CW...in 12th..so..


----------

